# Shortcuts in Firefox Adresszeile



## kuhlmaehn (5. Juli 2007)

Hi!
Ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Bereich und die Frage gabs nicht schonmal 

Ich hab mir überlegt, dass es super wäre wenn ich oben in der Adresszeile von Firefox zB:
google:suchwort oder dict.leo:wort  eingeben könnte und dann wird die Seite gleich mit dem Wort geladen. Am besten auch mit der Option, dass ich es in der Adresszeile des aktuellen Fensters schreibe, er aber trotzdem ein neues dafür aufmacht.
Ich will das natürlich alles selber definieren können.
Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit?
Danke!


----------



## ronaldo84 (5. Juli 2007)

Die Möglichkeit gibt es doch im FF. Dazu mußt du unter Lesezeichen -> Schnellsuche. 
Dort sind standardmäßig schon drei Lesezeichen eingebaut, Google, LEO und Auf "Gut Glück suche". Wenn du nun einen Rechtsklick auf das Lesezeichen machst kommt das angehangende Menu. Dort kannst du dann ein Schlüsselwort eintragen. ZB g für Google. Um dann zu suchen trägst du einfach in die Adresszeile 


> g suchwort


Wichtig ist das leerzeichen zwischen Schlüsselwort und Suchwort. Bei LEO, Wikipedia etc. geht das auch.


----------



## kuhlmaehn (5. Juli 2007)

Wow sehr geil!! =)
Das ist ja genau das was ich wollte, vielen Dank!
Hab nie gewusst wofür der "Ordner" Schnellsuche da ist ^^


----------

